# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Digital avatars, DeepMotion Inc., Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - DeepMotion Inc.

deepmotion.com/ar

----------


## Airicist

DeepMotion Avatar

Published on Sep 19, 2017




> Bring your virtual characters to life with this revolutionary new suite of tools from DeepMotion. Effortless 3-point tracking, a self-balancing lower body, and real-time responsiveness to environment takes social VR experiences to the next level. Transform traditional keyframe animations into physics-based simulations for endless adaptability. Create AAA dynamics with our one of a kind soft body simulation technology.

----------


## Airicist

DeepMoji digital avatar solution real-time character animation

Uploaded on Feb 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "DeepMotion launches digital avatars for Samsung’s Galaxy S10 smartphones"

by Dean Takahashi
March 6, 2019

----------

